# Site web local sur ipad ?



## jun.in.mess (1 Mars 2011)

Bonjour, 

Dans le cadre de mon travail je souhaiterai présenter un prototype de site web sur mon ipad. 

Mais voilà, j'ai une énorme contrainte, je ne peux pas compter sur un réseau wifi ou 3G. Par contre les pages que je souhaite présenter ne contiennent que du html/CSS/JS, et ne nécessite pas de traitement dynamique. 

Je n'ai pas nécessairement (du moins pour le moment) besoin d'une solution apache-PHP-Mysql, mais juste de présenter un fichier HTML dans safari, ou quelque chose qui y ressemble.

Quelqu'un aurait il le même problème, ou mieux, une solution ?
Par avance merci.


----------



## ericdlg (1 Mars 2011)

Fais une recherche sur l'Appstore du côté de WebOffline.
Je l'ai utilisée il y a deux semaines pour installer deux sites pro en local avant un salon, dont une boutique Prestashop (évidemment, on ne pouvait rien acheter ainsi).
Mais cela n'a pas fonctionné avec un site développé avec iWeb.


----------



## laurange (2 Mars 2011)

Pas sur que ca fonctionne de maniere autonome dans safari.

Reste la solution d'un portable qui cree un point d'acces local et avec le web active l'ipad peut s'y connecter.


----------



## ericdlg (2 Mars 2011)

Cela fonctionne, et même très bien.
WebOffline aspire le site avec plus ou moins de niveaux (une tâche qui peut demander du temps) et permet de le relire en interne à l'application. Il ne passe pas par Safari.

Je ne comprends pas trop les commentaires de certains qui n'ont pas testé.


----------



## fpoil (4 Mars 2011)

Ou de prendre un navigateur alternatif à safari mobile comme icab ou atomic web qui savent sauvegarder un site en local...

Ou utiliser goodreader pour télécharger depuis un serveur ftp le site sur l'ipad.


----------

